# how are you on the east coast



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I hope everyone on the east coast made it through. My thoughts have been with you all weekend.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Pretty good so far. I'm in NJ an hour from the shore, so we'll get walloped pretty good, but not the worst of it, thankfully. The wrost part of the storm is supposed to be 4pm mon -- 6am tues. Goaties are safely penned away with lots of fresh bedding and hay.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

We should make a thread were everyone who is on the east coast can check in after the storm has hit so we know everyone an their families are ok. Ok so Im alittle worried about you guys. I have never exp a hurricane before. Tornados I can handle but not hurricans lol. Just let us know you guys are ok after the storm hits I know you prolly wont have power but as soon as you guys can we really need to know if you are safe.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

woodhaven sounds like you're set -that's great to hear. I know what a trying time this must be for all of you over there. I know many may loose power, but once they are up and ok, please let us all know you made it safely through the storm.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I could worry myself into a mess if I wanted to, but I won't. God put a piece of the Bible on my heart yesterday.
_
Then Peter got down out of the boat, walked on the water and came toward Jesus. But when he saw the wind, he was afraid and, beginning to sink, cried out, "Lord, save me!"

Immediately Jesus reached out his hand and caught him. "You of little faith," he said, "why did you doubt?"

And when they climbed into the boat, the wind died down. Then those who were in the boat worshiped him, saying, "Truly you are the Son of God."_

It's exactly what I needed to read.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Here on Long Island its getting bad..real bad
Winds are steadily getting stronger and longer gusts ( if that makes sense ) .
I'm praying to God my barn is spared. My hands are shaking as I type this .
Electric has gone off and on , so its a matter of time before its out for good.
Praying we all get through this horrifying storm.
Be safe everybody , God Bless


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Here on Long Island its getting bad..real bad
> Winds are steadily getting stronger and longer gusts ( if that makes sense ) .
> I'm praying to God my barn is spared. My hands are shaking as I type this .
> Electric has gone off and on , so its a matter of time before its out for good.
> ...


I'm praying for you, your goats, and your barn. :hug: Please pray for our hayshed. It has $500 worth of hay in there for the winter.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

roo, yes steady and longer makes sense- I've seen 85mph winds where i use to live. Make sure (if you haven't already) get your water for you and your animals. prayers and thoughts for all of you. If we get another ice storm this year like we had in Feb. we'll be in trouble we have giant! elm trees all the way around the property (and we rent).


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm in New Hampshire and we are battin down the hatches. Schools are releasing the kiddos early. Everyone has cleaned out the shelves at the store, and we have filled the bath tubs. Everyone around here is on the nervous side since we got smacked with Irene and caused so much damage. So far it has been a nice day and the goaties don't act to alarmed, but it's the calm before the storm.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We are in Pa (about 10 minutes to NJ). We have just been getting steady rain and wind all day. I feel terrible for everyone closer to the shore, prayers that everyone and their critters makes it through okay!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I thank everybody for their concern and prayers. Know mine are with you as well.
I have never been so scared since 9-11 !! This is just crazy
When everybody on the news and the mayors say this is historic , I freaked.
I cant wait till the end of this week !!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> I'm praying for you, your goats, and your barn. :hug: Please pray for our hayshed. It has $500 worth of hay in there for the winter.


Oh sheesh !!!! Im praying Woodhavenfarm , beleive me , Im praying


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you (= You know whats comforting? This is just a tiny bit of life. In a few days it'll be all over. We've just gotta buckle down and make it through.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I know , I was just thinking that this morning. But its soooooo scary.
I can't begin to imagine the people that go through these terrible storms on 
almost a daily basis....


----------



## Goat Hollow (Apr 1, 2012)

Getting ready for it all here in Vermont. We've got one little wether who is super sensitive and could tell even at 7 am something was up with the weather. He's refusing to go out of his goat house while my does are roaming around without a care in the world. (I fully intend to shut them all in this evening once things get bad).


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wind is starting to pick up here! We locked everyone up... Not much rain yet... just a drizzle.... Praying for all of you that are getting the worst of it!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I just want you all to know I have been so worried about you all and I will be until it is over.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Same here, I check in constantaly to see if everyone is ok. Keeping you all in my thoughts and hoping that everyone makes it safely.


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Here on Long Island its getting bad..real bad
> Winds are steadily getting stronger and longer gusts ( if that makes sense ) .
> I'm praying to God my barn is spared. My hands are shaking as I type this .
> Electric has gone off and on , so its a matter of time before its out for good.
> ...


Will be thinking of you and hoping for the best.


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Pretty good so far. I'm in NJ an hour from the shore, so we'll get walloped pretty good, but not the worst of it, thankfully. The wrost part of the storm is supposed to be 4pm mon -- 6am tues. Goaties are safely penned away with lots of fresh bedding and hay.


Will be thinking of you and hoping for the best.


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

We are supposed to get between 8 -14 inches of heavy wet snow tonight. Blizzard warning from noon today til 4pm tomorrow. (Southern West Virginia) Hopefully won't need to use the generator, but it's ready if we do. 

Hoping all who are in the storm's path will fair well.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

rb555 said:


> We are supposed to get between 8 -14 inches of heavy wet snow tonight. Blizzard warning from noon today til 4pm tomorrow. (Southern West Virginia) Hopefully won't need to use the generator, but it's ready if we do.
> 
> Hoping all who are in the storm's path will fair well.


Its comforting to know you have it ready though 
I cant imagine snow right now , lol
Wow , 14 inches is dreadful to say the least , I hope it ends up to be a flurry 

Be safe , Prayers


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

rb55, wow I hate wet snow it starts snapping trees and wires. I'm glad you have a generator for back up. And so the winter begins for the east coast I guess. Again, thoughts and prayers to you all


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wind is really picking up here! and rain is starting to come down harder... We lost power for a bit but it's back now... we'll see how long it lasts...


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

So far so good here. Rainy and the wind is really starting to pick up. I just helped Dad board up our front picture window because the last time we had really strong winds (due to a tornado that touched down not too far from us) we could see the glass bowing in. The direction the winds are supposed to come from would blow right on that side of the house, so we thought we'd better be safe and put some plywood over it. So far we still have power, but there are places in the area where it's out. 

Goaties have spent the day in the barn, they're warm, dry and happy. For now they still have access out to their lean-to outside, but we'll close the barn door when we go out to milk tonight.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

We're in Western NC, so pretty far from the shore. We're getting 40 mile-an-hour winds here, and possibly some rain/snow tonight and tomorrow. We're about an hour south of Asheville, and we heard that there may be a lot of power outages up there. My prayers are with all of you near the shore.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Wishing you all good luck during this storm and hoping for you and your animals safety!

We are keeping in touch with family in Vermont and Upper New York. So far they are fine but are preparing in case it gets bad.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Yikes I just looked out in our field and our wooden goat shed is upside down in the middle of the field! I am glad the goats are in the barn and not out there!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Praying for all of you in the NE. Keeping checking this thread to make sure everyone is still OK. Stay safe. 

We r in TN, far enough away to not have to worry. Hope you guys and your goats are all OK!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you all! Night time is always a big worry since you can't see what's going on out there, so please be safe! 

We're starting to feel it here in central KY. We've had sprinkles on/off all day, and it's been windy, but as soon as the sun set I noticed the wind picking up. We've had 38mph gusts and it's hanging steady around 15-25mph. They are calling for gusts 40mph+ through the night and day tomorrow.

They are saying snow flurries/light snow chances tonight and in the morning! So early in the season for that. Thankfully the ground is too warm... but eastern KY has been getting the snow, looks so pretty.

Just amazes me how big this storm is. Mother Nature is showing us her ugly side that's for sure!

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

Hang in there and stay safe everyone. Our prayers go out to you. Its really windy here and a few sprinkles. I have all my animals snug as a bug. I think the high winds are all were getting here near Monroe Mi. Will keep checking. God be with you all and keep you safe.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Those of you getting hit with Sandy first, you all are in my thoughts and prayers!
I'm just East and North of Pittsburgh and it's been raining hard with gusty winds here for the last 3 hours... goats are good, I'll be going out shortly to bed everyone down til I see them in the morning before work. My biggest concern is the wind... I'm praying that my hay sheds can withstand it.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gust here on Long Island are severe. We have trees down all over the property and some I'm sure we dont even know about yet. Thankfully the direction of the winds are in my barns favor THANK GOD.
I think alot of the weather forecasters are going to look for another job after Sandy. Its been so crazy they can't even 
keep up with all the sudden changes of weather with this storm. They basically tell us its the perfect storm and everybody knows how that ended...... I have seen two woman doing news interviews by the water ( on TV ) and they almost got 
swept away ! The water is rising so fast its unbelievable. Some marinas have boats out of their moorings already.
And its only the beginning ! We have such a long way to go yet. I cant believe I still have electric yet !!
Its been going on and off so much , I cant tell you how many times I had to turn my computer back on !!
I cant stand the TV going out , you have to wait such a long time for it to re boot 
But I guess I shouldn't complain , because it could be much worse 

Laura


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Lost power for 5 hours so I'm posting a quick update in case we loose again: Things are going very well. The wind is scary but the goats have stayed dry and have plenty of hay. Barns and hayshed are still in place, thank God. The wind is brutal but I think we're going to be okay.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Maggie said:


> Yikes I just looked out in our field and our wooden goat shed is upside down in the middle of the field! I am glad the goats are in the barn and not out there!


This past August I looked outside to see our well house upside down and our goat shelter missing. My goats were okay but I had to wait tell the storm passed to go outside and make sure everyone was alive. My heart really goes out to you. So glad your goats are safe in the barn.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to hear your safe WHF! 

Wind is getting worse here.. Rain us coming down pretty good now too.. We still have power though so that is good!! 

Hope you all continue to stay safe and you are in my prayers!


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

Praying for you all


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Gust here on Long Island are severe. We have trees down all over the property and some I'm sure we dont even know about yet. Thankfully the direction of the winds are in my barns favor THANK GOD.
> I think alot of the weather forecasters are going to look for another job after Sandy. Its been so crazy they can't even
> keep up with all the sudden changes of weather with this storm. They basically tell us its the perfect storm and everybody knows how that ended...... I have seen two woman doing news interviews by the water ( on TV ) and they almost got
> swept away ! The water is rising so fast its unbelievable. Some marinas have boats out of their moorings already.
> ...


Take care trickyRoo, Long Island doesn't look like a good place to be right now  hope all is well!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Texas.girl said:


> This past August I looked outside to see our well house upside down and our goat shelter missing. My goats were okay but I had to wait tell the storm passed to go outside and make sure everyone was alive. My heart really goes out to you. So glad your goats are safe in the barn.


OMG !! What a horrible thing to have to go through Texas.girl !!! 
I'm glad your goats were ok


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad you checked in trickyroo!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im here  Cant believe we still have power though !!
Not complaining , I swear , Im not complaining !!
I cant imagine what it would be like listening to this storm in the pitch black !!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I know what you mean!! So surprised we haven't lost ours yet! Family has.. LOL! But agreed not complaining! Hehe! 
Oh I can Only imagine! It doesn't sound all that great with lights on! LOL!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im afraid to go to sleep. It sounds crazy , I know.
But Im so afraid I will miss something !
I cant sleep and listen to this wind !!
Its going to be a long couple of nights....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Now they are evacuating a major hospital, NYU because of no power !!!
There about hundred ambulances lined up to take those poor people out !!
I never heard of this happening ever !!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:hug: I know what you mean... I don't want a tree falling on my barn and no one in the house knowing till morning.. ( not that any trees should fall there but ya never know and the mind comes up with wild things!) luckily my dad hasn't been sleeping throug the night so if anything happened he would know  

Continue to be safe! I hope I will be able to check in in the AM. But if not hope to hear from y'all soon :grouphug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

To your second post- oh wow! That is crazy! Prayers sent there as well


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:grouphug:


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Im afraid to go to sleep. It sounds crazy , I know.
> But Im so afraid I will miss something !
> I cant sleep and listen to this wind !!
> Its going to be a long couple of nights....


You are not crazy for not wanting to go to sleep. I remember when a hurricane hit the Texas gulf. It was just a tropical storm by the time it reach San Antonio where I lived at the time. I was renting a small apartment and my bed was close to a window. Outside the trees were blowing so hard and hitting my bedroom window. I was scared to go to sleep but did anyway (I was tired).

*Sure hope everyone and all the animals are safe this morning.*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We are all safe here. No damage on our property... We still have power!! Amazing! 

Hope you are all still safe! Looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Sundancer (Jan 21, 2012)

Here in the Northern Neck of Virginia, the brunt of the storm has passed and we are left with a few downed trees and some minor flooding. Some of the low lying areas were evacuated but damage, at least for us, seems to have been minimal. All our goaties made it thru with flying colors except for the normal "We're all gonna die" crying and crowding around whenever we went to check on them. Fortunately, we can see the barns and fields from the house and as we left barn lights on, we could check without going out there more than once every hour (my wife is quite the worrier when it comes to the kids). We did have one hen that got an impromptu flying lesson when she strayed too far from the coop but all she suffered was a lot of indignation and a few ruffled feathers.

Anyone one of our fellow TGS people near us, if you need some assistance, PM us and we will see if there is anything we can do. I will be checking the site frequently today and tomorrow.

And hoping for the best for all who are in the path of the storm


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Well...we made through fine..a little soggy but the new goat shed was completed just in time! We had power all night...My husband checked on everyone every hour all night ♥ Im on day duty while he sleeps. Our creek you can usually jump over flooded just a tad!..good thing there is access from the other side of the property...Ive done morning chores and moved my milkers to the front paddock for easy access.
Praying everyone had as good luck as we did...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We are in the valley in VA, and just far enough south that we were missed. Well, not really missed, but rather the mountains sheltered us. We only got at most 2 inches of rain and hardly any wind. An hour away, there are town under water from rising rivers and streams and lots of power outages an hour north of us. 
All have been closed Monday and Tuesday in our area. 

Prayers for everyone in the path. 

We able to offer temporary shelter for a few goats or sheep, if anyone needs to move a small herd due to damage on their property.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Just saw pictures for the storms path in NY and NJ...praying all of you are okay and your families are safe ♥


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

Glad to hear everyone so far is ok! Here in Western MA it was kinda a non-event, but we have been hit with enough in the past year, it was ok not to have this be anything big.

Best of luck to all of you that where in the harder hit areas.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well... in my area, cricks have risen, my goat yards are washed out and no power loss. Just a few miles away however, a major water way flooded, people had to be rescued and a few power outages from downed lines. We got lucky. Prayers that everyone is safe with minimal property losses


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Glad to read that generally everyone is ok!
Here in Western NY we got lots of wind and rain.. I learned that my goats HATE rain.. BUT- a flooded ditch is another story.. they LOVE to splash in puddles and bulldoze through high water... ..I call them special goats.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

BlueEyedFainters said:


> Glad to read that generally everyone is ok!
> Here in Western NY we got lots of wind and rain.. I learned that my goats HATE rain.. BUT- a flooded ditch is another story.. they LOVE to splash in puddles and bulldoze through high water... ..I call them special goats.


Glad to hear your OK too 

That is too funny , lolol I would love to see that on video , ROFLMAO
I needed a good laugh , and picturing that is just hysterical !
Thanks for the good laugh 
Special goaties , lolol.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We still don't have power here, there a lot of huge trees down and pulled lines down everywhere. We have damage to 5 out of 6 of the buildings roofs, but it can be fixed. There was worse damage to some properties down the road, a huge tree completely leveled a pavilion. Not even close to the destruction the poor people along the coast got. All the goats are fine, they were happy to stuff their greedy faces with hay the entire storm.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad to hear everybody is ok Maggie 
Its going to be nerve racking without power , Im sorry.
I hope it returns very soon .
I think my girls would float like rubber ducks with all the hay they stuffed themselves with during the storm days , lolol.
As long as everybody is safe 

Could you imagine doing all you could to protect your home and propery ,evacuating and coming back to absolutely nothing , an unrecognizable neighborhood ! Friends of mine lived in Breezy Point.
So so sad ....all the stories we hear are worse then the last....
One for the history books.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Maggie, sorry to hear of all your damage, but least everyone is safe. We are almost finished rebuilding from the storm that hit us in August. Is your goat shed demolised and must be rebuilt or is it small enough to just be pushed back over and repaired? My heart goes out to you and everyone who suffered damage.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Wow, so far it sounds like Maggie might have had the worst damage. I'm sorry for that, thank God you are all (humans and pets) safe. As they update the damage on news it's very sad. :mecry:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes , that is a lot of damage Maggie has to deal with , terrible.
Its just disheartening seeing the faces on all the people that have sustained to their homes and property . My heart goes out the them all.
From what I have seen , each town has come together and is helping clean trees and debris away from side roads , driveways , wherever they can to help their neighbors.
Then there is the places that have looters........I just have no words to describe the feelings that come to mind about that.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

The goat shed was completely fine, just upside down lol. It was just a small shed I made myself, the goats rarely go in it. The barn that got the worse damage needed to a be fixed years ago, the roof in the front section is rotted out so bad that now the floor under it is bowing down into the basement of the barn and the side wall is bowing out into the road. I don't blame the storm for that, that should have been fixed loooong before the storm, it could have just been a new roof but now the entire section needs to be replaced or just ripped down. The larger part of that barn lost a lot of slates, that is the barn that has the large skylights now! The barn we used the most didn't have any damage besides a couple tiles off the side of the barn. Our roof has shingles mostly missing off the sides of the building where the wood is so rotten. That really needed a new roof long ago too, the roof on it is from 1948 and is pretty much just rotten aspectos shingles. We are pushing gran to call the insurance company (we don't own the farm, we just rent the barns and have an apt in one barn loft). The neighbor's barns are just as old if not older but didn't receive any damage because they actually take care of the little problems before the become huge problems and have good solid roofs. It makes my heart hurt to see the farm going to hell, the barns could be and used to be so beautiful. I was almost in tears seeing all the holes in the roofs, not because it happened, but because I am worried it won't be fixed. 
Being without power is ok. We have an inverter to plug in the car that we can power one lamp and the internet lol of course I don't want to leave the car running too long!! I just wish we had water is all. We have plenty saved in our stock tanks, I just want a shower! I should not complain, at least we have a house still.


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

Glad to hear you are all okay so far! Scary. We dealt with severe flooding here last year, and it was horrible watching people lose property. Fortunately everyone who needed to evacuate was able to do it.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Glad to hear everyone is ok. I feel so bad for the ppl that live in the places that got hit so hard. Its very dishearting to see the pictures that are pasted all over the news.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I must be having sympathy pains with you easterners. No power yesterday, guessing about 3 hours (according to my stove clock). Electric coop company said transmission line went down. I used my solar oven to heat up lunch. Finally called car repair place to see if I could change oil change appt. to yesterday afternoon-could. So we left for town (hour drive away) and got that done and a few other errands completed. When we got home the power was back on.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

It's a helpless feeling looking at all the wrecked homes and lives.
Looters Should be shot on sight IMO. PERIOD
Some wonder why don't these people just leave if it's so bad.....
Well , they are protecting what they have left , all they have left.
And if you think about it , the people who have gone through this have a tremendous should I say loyalty to their property and will ferociously protect it....I'm just so in shock with all this .
You never think something like this can happen ( insert your own town here ). Would you believe people are stealing gas for cars just to keep their generators going ? It's not right , but maybe these people are afraid to leave their property to go wait for hours/days for gas.
So many stories , we are strong , we'll get through this , but I think a lot of people are on the edge here. In the blink of an eye your homeless , your kids are cold , hungry ,tired....
I just can't wrap my mind round this yet...
Sorry folks , but it had to come out sooner or later...


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

It is very horrible what happened. I hope everyone on here has made it through ok.

As to the looters, the radio station here was saying that before Sandy even hit people were posting on Twitter that they were going to go around and loot the stores. I hope the police read up on Twitter and catch all those people. I don't know why someone would want to steal things when others are going to have a long road of recovery, especially with winter right around the corner.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sadly the world as we use to know it has changed.
People are in a survival mode and are just rude and lack manners.

I've tried to figure out why. Lots more bullies in the school systems, older kids raising younger kids ..... 

What I couldn't believe here when we had our fire storm - the roads were blocked to incoming traffic while people were fleeing the fire. The air was full of ash and smoke. Looters came in during that time and carried out huge tvs and other electronics. Crazy. After hearing that ..... nothing surprises me anymore. Makes you want to live at the end of a very long road with a shot gun.

I think we'll see more dealths sadly.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

What has happened to those ppls humanity(sp). That in someones worse time of need the first an only thought they have is to take what they have left. To me that is about as low as a human being can get. Instead of stealing from these ppl what would be so wrong with helping instead. WHAT is wrong with ppl these days? To me it is very scary to know that if a disaster hits that we have to worry about our fellow man kicking us while we are down. 

The same stuff happened in Joplin Mo after the tornado hit. Ppl from other towns was coming in to get free supplies to sell!! Who does that?? One families how was total whipped out they where rebuilding it an ppl came in an stole thousands of dollars worth or copper wire. It seems to get worse with every disaster we have. I pray for the the safety of those ppl affected by low life looters.


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

It's so crazy and sad! Even here in our very small town, it happened last year - we are a "city" of only 11,000, and with the severe flooding, one of the small villages near us got flooded out completely. A lot of people stepped up to the plate and helped those in need, but even in this small close-knit community, we had to deal with looters! It made me sick.  I was fortunate I guess that the flood turned my farm into an island and I stayed on it with the animals. If anyone wanted to cause trouble, they would have had to take a boat or a large tractor to get there.


----------

